# Liverpool Audi



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

Had a water leak coming into the boot via the spoiler seal (roadster) but thought I was covered by my Audi Used Car guarantee so took it to Liverpool Aud who kept telling me that they needed to "investigate" the leak to determine the cause before they would say if covered by my guarantee (it could only have been the spoiler seal so why investigation was necessary was a surprise to me). 
After leaving the car with them they rang me a couple of hours later and said that I would need to approve 2 hours labour (@£320!!) for the investigation without any committment to it being covered by the guarantee. After I got back up off the floor I said no to that and went back to pick it up. When I questioned them about why I'd been put through this rigmarole I found out (by accident) that the Audi Used Car Guarantee specifically excludes water ingress of any kind! So I was being stung for 2 hours labour to investigate plus another 2 hours to put it all back together, or leave it in bits (so £640) so you might as well add the cost of a new seal!! Obviously I was not best pleased about the underhand way they tried to con me into this but that's dealers for you!! I will never be using this dealer again.
In the end I cleaned up the outside of the spoiler seal myself and then wiped it with some transparent silicon sealer. Job done!


----------

